# DP MEME TIME



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

About fucking time.


----------



## Soul Seeker (Jun 6, 2011)

+1 for Irish Coffee


----------



## Soul Seeker (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

lmao, nice.


----------



## Mandy L. (May 24, 2010)

heuhaha

laughing rly hard here 1!!!!! one


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

Walkingzombie said:


> About fucking time.


This one's for you, Walkingzombie.


----------



## Mandy L. (May 24, 2010)




----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

Native said:


> This one's for you, Walkingzombie.


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah, fucking love it.


----------



## Mandy L. (May 24, 2010)




----------



## Soul Seeker (Jun 6, 2011)

.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Soul Seeker (Jun 6, 2011)

+1 for Asian Dad


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Macky (Mar 22, 2012)

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3oozas/


----------



## Macky (Mar 22, 2012)

http://qkme.me/3oozas


----------



## Soul Seeker (Jun 6, 2011)

Macky said:


> http://qkme.me/3oozas


Very nice


----------



## rastaman (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2012)

rastaman said:


>


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

Native said:


>


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3p744b/


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 19, 2012)




----------



## actor_bs (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Mandy L. (May 24, 2010)

http://memegenerator.net/instance/26161798
http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/26161545.jpg
http://memegenerator.net/instance/26162051
http://memegenerator.net/instance/26162242
http://memegenerator.net/instance/26162924

I know it's not pro... But i wanted to update here so people could try to post again


----------



## kc1296426 (Sep 4, 2012)

I sincerely hope you guys get better. DP isn't fun but going to seek help and doing everything you can including seeing a professional can change your life like it has changed others. Godbless <3


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Mel anie (Jan 10, 2012)

These are fucking gold.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Amanda L. said:


> http://memegenerator...stance/26161798
> http://cdn.memegener...0x/26161545.jpg
> http://memegenerator...stance/26162051
> http://memegenerator...stance/26162242
> ...


Lmao Amanda


----------



## Sam- (Oct 9, 2012)

.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)

http://qkme.me/3re563


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

This thread rocks, too funny.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## misterdaan (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## QuoAliis (Mar 20, 2012)

I used up all of my positive votes on this thread.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Justinian585 (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Justinian585 (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

This thread is indeed the shiznit. Puts a bit of a light through some dark times.


----------



## ayoungmind (Dec 19, 2013)

People who have DPD still smoke weed? 
What? Haha.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

If they hired the younger Keanu Reeves for the movie NUMB


----------

